# My cheeky chi`s :D



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a few recent piccy`s i thought i`d share....










Lady Penny just chilling!









Lola-belle showing off her new jumper!









And again!









Girls being cheeky!









Penny showing off her new jumper!

Thats all for now  hope u like! x


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

A wwww! Your girls are precious!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

haha I love the pic of them squished up in their bed, sooo cute


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

ExoticChis said:


> haha I love the pic of them squished up in their bed, sooo cute


They do that alot, normally Lola gives in and come out! Penny always wins!! x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

The two in a bed is soooooo sweet,lovely ladies


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

They are very pretty xx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, very cute pics


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Aww they look so cute in their jumpers.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I too love the squishy house picture. They are adorable.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

They are adorable! Gorgeous chis!:love1:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, your girls are beautiful and their lovely pics make me smile!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. Those are great pictures. I love them squished in their bed too. I thought my two would sleep in the Pei pod together but nope. Bruiser won't let Peach in at all. LOL He likes it though so that is ok. She runs the house otherwise.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

love them.....


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

tricializ said:


> Aww. Those are great pictures. I love them squished in their bed too. I thought my two would sleep in the Pei pod together but nope. Bruiser won't let Peach in at all. LOL He likes it though so that is ok. She runs the house otherwise.


Lol chi`s are funny aint they! They have a bed each but now and then they will pile in 1 of them and then Lola gives in a comes out!! x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I just love those two! *sigh* lol


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dragonfly said:


> I just love those two! *sigh* lol


Aww thanks hun!! i no u do!! i love the pics u have of Kizzy and Shaley! they make me smile!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Precious! They look so sweet!! :love4:


----------

